# Signs of a good season?



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This is what I was looking forward to this spring.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm happy for you!
Are those a deep and 3 mediums with a super on top?
Nice looking active hives there. I am now jellow!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

All 10 frame mediums. I like the standardization of all mediums. Good luck with the bees.


----------

